# More Crazy Blanks



## wayneryan65 (Feb 12, 2014)

I had a special request to make these colors for a lady friend of mine on Facebook. She wanted Peach, turquiose and white. Little did I know how hard peach is to create. But, I think they came out okay. All of them sold
Thanks
Wayne
Texas Blanks


----------



## mikellem (Feb 12, 2014)

Wayne,  i think they look great!


----------



## johncrane (Feb 12, 2014)

i can see y they all sold,very cool colors.


----------

